# Decades of JDRF support leads to largest ever artificial pancreas trial



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2016)

Researchers in countries across North America and Europe have received funding for a project studying artificial pancreas technology, in one of the largest ever trials of its kind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This $12.7 million of funding is from the Special Diabetes Programme of the United States National Institutes of Health, ringfenced funding for diabetes research that JDRF helps to secure through our grassroots advocacy work.

The funding enables an international team of researchers led by Dr Boris Kovatchev from the University of Virginia (UVA) to build on their existing successes in developing artificial pancreas technology. JDRF supporters have helped get the research team where they are today, by providing more than $3.5 million of JDRF research awards over the past decade.

https://jdrf.org.uk/news/decades-of-jdrf-support-leads-to-largest-ever-artificial-pancreas-trial/


----------

